# How much would you pay?



## VivaLaPluto (Jan 7, 2016)

Im looking at a yearling hourse out of two Grand Prix level horses. For this unproven colt (although he has scored extremely high in competitions that are supposed to judge a young horses conformation and temperament) they are asking 9.5k. Is this a reasonable price for a prospective Eventer out of two proven horses which do have a nice history of producing adept offspring? Or is it more on the high side? I know proven and trained high level eventers can go into the six digets and often start at tens of thousands, but I'm not sure how much of that is training and experience and how much is breeding/breed.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

A horse is only worth what you can get someone to pay for it. For the right colt, I paid in the high 5 figures when he was hours old. For the wrong one, I won't give a dime. So, what's the horse worth to you?


----------



## Tihannah (Apr 7, 2015)

Do you have pics or video of him? What breed?


----------



## DanteDressageNerd (Mar 12, 2015)

If you're looking at an eventer, depending on what level you're wanting to compete at I wouldn't buy a youngster. I'd buy something older and broke. Maybe a 3 or 4yr old depending on your experience and what level you want to compete. What level are you wanting to compete?

It's VERY expensive to raise a horse and as a yearling SO much can happen between now and 3-4 when it's being broke, let alone by the time the horse is ready to start competing. No guarentees it won't need some kind of surgeries or it will stay sound or even want to jump.

Another thing with eventers, you can breed for fabulous movement and incredible jump ability and a wonderful gallop but if they don't have the heart or mind set to do it they will never make it. And you can't tell if a yearling will have that, regardless of how promising it moves or what it may look like over a fence.

Just my 2 cents for an eventer I don't think I'd ever invest in a yearling prospect, just because there are no guarantees the youngster will even want to jump or have the right mentality to be an eventer. To me a good or great eventer is mostly in the horse's mind. Conformation is one piece and ability another but for an eventer to be say a ** horse or above they need to have something extra that makes them want to do it. A great eventer will be bold and it will be careful. It will also be ridable enough for dressage and stadium.

Eventers are relatively cheap when compared to say show jumpers or dressage horses.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

Before I saw the price I was going to say 10k. I'm sure someone will pay that if colt looks promising


----------



## NorthernHorse (Jan 11, 2013)

I was gonna say 7500-10k before I saw the price to, I agree if the colt shows some promise someone will pay.


----------



## updownrider (Mar 31, 2009)

I'm not sure what "Grand Prix Level" means in eventing. In show jumping or dressage that is a level, but I do not think it means anything in eventing. Knowing the breeding of the sire and dam may help as an indication, but there is no way to definitely tell what talent a yearling has until it grows up.


----------



## EliRose (Aug 12, 2012)

If his parents are Grand Prix horses, then he was not bred to be an eventer. I'm going to guess they bred him to be a dressage or jumper stallion prospect.

Look at nice OTTBs if you want an eventer, or horses that are already proven.


----------



## VivaLaPluto (Jan 7, 2016)

He's a mix of a TB Show Jumper and an Oldenburg Dressage horse. They say they bred him with eventing in mind, but I am a little worried that he may inherit one skill or the other, but not both. Plus, cross country is a whole different beast than show jumping! So any additional opinions with this new info would be appreciated!


----------



## Kay Armstrong (Jun 28, 2015)

I started typing to say that seems about the right price, but much more to know before I'd pull the trigger and buy. How much do you know about the parents? Would love to hear the back story and hear why you want this particular baby because there are alot of them out there....


----------



## DanteDressageNerd (Mar 12, 2015)

Is his sire Coconut Grove? Honestly I don't think he'd be worth it for an eventer. Not at 10k for a yearling. You can get a horse going prelim and is sound for 15-40k with potential to do more. If you board it costs about 5-10k per year just to keep him sitting until he's 3, then the training and time involved with breaking, starting dressage and over fences training then to the point where he's ready to go cross country and he might be lousy or not care about hitting fences and move more like an event horse but have no desire to jump and isn't nice enough to ask much for him as a dressage horse. And there is a good chance he might not have it for upper level eventing if that's what you're looking for. If you want something to go prelim you can find a LOT of horses out there who are schooling novice/training level and could go prelim and are sound and you can see their potential for 10k.

The choice is yours and I hate to be so negative but I've seen the raising baby thing work out poorly more often than I've seen it work out well. I've seen babies go lame, need surgeries that prevent them from having the sort of career you would have expected. Lots of disappointments and set back with youngsters. And if he doesn't have it for eventing, can you market him well for hunters or jumpers or dressage? 
Examples

Ads - Horses for Sale or Lease

For Sale


----------



## VivaLaPluto (Jan 7, 2016)

I don't know a lot about the parents, I've seen videos on youtube but have yet to meet them. I would like this baby because the breeder has awesome references, is very passionate, and seems to bread great quality horses for a lower price than most. He's an adorable little independant Palamino who for no logical reason I just feel would be a good fit.


----------



## Kay Armstrong (Jun 28, 2015)

When I bought my young filly I bought her BECAUSE of her parents. It would seem illogical to spend that much money just because you think the breeder is a nice person. I would do alot more research about the parentage of this young one then tell us what you think. Are you going to be purchasing a hand full or a couch potato....is there a history of injury in the parents past or have they always been very healthy.....would love to know more....


----------



## VivaLaPluto (Jan 7, 2016)

Thanks for the advice, I'll do that!


----------

